# Ni80



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

who has stock of good ol 24g ni80 please?


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

All I seem to find is the fancy schmancy coils


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/5/18)

https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...cher-nichrome80-vape-wire?variant=37954664262

Its 100ft though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...cher-nichrome80-vape-wire?variant=37954664262
> 
> Its 100ft though


That’s a LOT of wire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> That’s a LOT of wire


30m...not a lot for smaller gauges, but 24 damn!, plus side is it will last you forever

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> 30m...not a lot for smaller gauges, but 24 damn!, plus side is it will last you forever


I could make new coils everyday for a few years.


----------



## Steyn777 (13/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> I could make new coils everyday for a few years.


Nothing wrong with that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/18)

I have Ni80 28g, 26g and 24g here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/vandy-vape-wire

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have Ni80 28g, 26g and 24g here:
> http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/vandy-vape-wire



The king of who has stock has spoke

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> The king of who has stock has spoke


Agreed. What a rock star.


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I have Ni80 28g, 26g and 24g here:
> http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/vandy-vape-wire


Thanks @BumbleBee 

Cruising your website now to add more goodies to my cart so I don’t just ship a roll of wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Your website is bad for my bank account @BumbleBee

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Your website is bad for my bank account @BumbleBee


It will recover @Paul33

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

